# Does anyone use FL Studio



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Where in the world does it keep all the presets for Autogun? Well over 4 billion presets, and my FL Studio 10 folder after a clean installation is only 800MB. And it's not downloading them from the Internet, because I tried it with my wifi off. It's voodoo, I tells ya!


----------

